# [Download] 3. Liga Patch + Kaderupdate 2013/2014 Version 2.0



## SlimOntario2033 (21. August 2013)

*3. Liga AddOn v2.1 plus Deutsches Ligen Update Season 2013/2014 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist soweit. Version 2.1 ist fertig. Ich möchte nicht wieder  um den heißen Brei herum reden und bedanke mich nun erstmal bei den  Leute, die es möglich gemacht haben,dass Version 2.1 steht!
Den größten Anteil hat die gute Quakie. Dank ihr hab ich neue Motivation geschöpft und dank ihr wurden viele Fehler behebt und Spielerstärken  angepasst!
Ein weiteres Danke geht an das FIFA Planet Team und den Leuten vom Soccergaming Team (alle unter den Credits)!​

*Features*


 über 30 neue Teams
 neue Champions/Europa - League Teams + Gruppen orienitiert an dem aktuellen Status der PlayOffs
 3. Liga im Karrieremodus spielbar
 Kaderupdate für die 1. Bundesliga,2. Bundesliga, 3.Liga, sowie vielen Teams aus aller Welt
 neue Trikots
 echter Bundesliga Spielplan 2013/2014
 6 Deutsche Schiedsrichter mit Face
 4 Teams aus der Regionalliga unter "Rest der Welt"

 FSV Zwickau
 Rot Weiß Essen
 Waldhof  Mannheim
 Alemannia Aachen


... und vieles mehr :p

*Aufteilungen der Ligen:*


 Unter "Rest der Welt" findet ihr vier Teams aus der Regionalliga. Diese könnt ihr gegen "Borussia Dortmund II" und "VfB Stuttgart II" aus der 3. Liga tauschen, so dass die 2. Mannschaften aus Dortmund und Stuttgart nicht mehr im Karrieremodus auftauchen.

 Dies könnt vor dem Karrierestart unter "Mannschaft ersetzen" für den Karrieremodus machen (im Vereinsauswahlmenu auf "Y" drücken).
Ihr könnt es auch mit dem CM13 machen, dann ist es dauerhaft in der Datenbank (vorher BackUp machen !!!),

 Zudem gibt es nun "Mixed Europe 1" und "Mixed Europe 2". Diese ersetzen  die Irische und die Österreichische Liga. Dort sind Champions League und  Europa League Teams drin. Somit können realistischere CL und EL gruppen gespielt werden und auch in den weiteren Karrierejahren können diese Teamssich für die  die EL/CL qualifizieren!



*Installationsanleitung:*
Video:
3. Liga + Kader Update 2013-2014 Version 2.0 in FIFA 13 Tutorial ( FIFA 14 GERMAN MOD!) - YouTube


oder in Textform


 *BackUp*

 Mache ein BackUp Deines jetzigen FIFA 13.

 Die sicherste Methode ohne ein BackUp Tool ist eine Kopie des Game Ordners (dauert aber etwas). Dieser liegt im FIFA 13 Verzeichnis. Bei einer Standardinstallaion ist dies meist der folgende Pfad: "C:\Program Files\Origin Games\FIFA 13\Game" oder "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\FIFA 13\Game".
 Oder Ihr nutzt ein BackUp Tool zur Unterstützung wie z.B. dieses hier: FHL Backup Tool.


 *Installation des "Moddingway Patchs"*

 Ladet den "Moddingway Patch" herunter (Downloadlinks siehe unten).

 Ihr könnt entweder die Version "1.9.6 All-in-One" (*empfohlen!*) oder die Version "1.8.2 All-in-One".

 Wenn Ihr die 1.8.2 nehmt, müsst Ihr aber bis zum Update 1.9.2 alle MW Updates zusätzlich installieren! 


 Je nach Version musst du den Inhalt des heruntergeladenen RAR Ordners in deinen FIFA 13 Ordner ziehen und nach dem Abschluss des Kopierens auf "Moddingway Installer" klicken und alles ausführen (als Admin starten)! Im Falle der Version 1.8.2 musst Du das für jedes Update wiederholen.Das musst du bei jeder Version machen!
 Wenn du alles gemacht hast, gehe in Deinen FIFA 13 Ordner und dort in den "data" Ordner ("FIFA 13/Game/data"), dann löschst du den﻿ "loc" Ordner und benennst den "loc-licensed" Ordner in "loc" um.
 Somit hast du schonmal den Moddingway Patch installiert!

 *Installation des "3. Liga AddOns"*

 Downloade aus der Download Sektion unten die Dateien des AddOns.
 Wenn Du alles gedownloadet hast, entpacke die Dateien (am  besten mit 7-ZIP).
 Kopiere den Ordner "Game" aus dem Download in Euren FIFA 13 Ordner (Pfad siehe oben).

 Bei z.B. Windows 7 bestätigen, dass Ihr die neuen Ordner in die bisherigen integrieren wollt und bereits vorhandene Dateien ersetzen.

 Anschließend musst Du noch mal alles regenerieren (mit dem IRegenerator Link ist unten).
 Fertig !!!




__________________________________________________  _________________________

*Downloads*:
__________________________________________________  _________________________

*3. Liga AddOn v2.1 All-In-One*

Download@FileUpload (splitted Files):
---------------------------------------------------


3.-Liga-AddOn-2.1---All-In-One.zip.001
3.-Liga-AddOn-2.1---All-In-One.zip.002
3.-Liga-AddOn-2.1---All-In-One.zip.003



Download@FileDropper:
--------------------------------
http://www.filedropper.com/3ligaaddon21-all-in-one

__________________________________________________  ________________________

*Moddingway Patch:*



 *FIFA 13 ModdingWay Mod V 1.9.6 - All In One*

 Torrent: FIFA 13 ModdingWay Mod V 1.9.6 - All In One - FIFA 13 at ModdingWay
 Gamefront:

FIFA13LMW196AIO.part01.rar | Game Front
FIFA13LMW196AIO.part02.rar | Game Front
FIFA13LMW196AIO.part03.rar | Game Front
FIFA13LMW196AIO.part04.rar | Game Front
FIFA13LMW196AIO.part05.rar | Game Front


 Falls Ihr lieber die Version "1.8.2 All-In-One" mit allen Updates bis 1.9.2 installieren wollt, findet Ihr die einzelnen Downloads hier: ModdingwayMod


__________________________________________________  ________________________

*Regenerator*
Fifa13 i68Regenerator 3.2 Ultimate
__________________________________________________  _________________________



*FAQ*

Bevor du hier im FAQ nach einer Fehlermeldung oder Lösung suchst, überprüfe bitte diese Punkte:


 Insofern du den Moddingway ab 1.8.2 AIO installierst, hast du nach  jeder Version die du in deinen FIFA Ordner gezogen hast, den Moddingway  Installer betätigt?
 Hast du die Squad/Mannschafts Dateien im FIFA Dokumente Ordner gelöscht (wahrscheinlich "D:\Eigene Dokumente\FIFA 13")? Damit ist nicht der FIFA Installlationsordner gemeint!
 Hattest du KEINE Fehlermeldung beim Betätigen des Regenerators oder des Moddingway Installers (sollte es hier eine Fehlermeldung bei einem von beiden gegeben haben, schreibe bitte direkt in den Thread Dein  Problem !!!)?




 Ich komme nicht in die Sprachauswahl!

 Downloadet dies: File-Upload.net - Desktop.rar, entpackt die "Desktop.rar" und kopiert es in den FIFA 13 Ordner unter "FIFA 13\Game\data\ui\game\background".
UND REGENERIERT!


 Meine 3. Liga heißt im Karrieremodus „K-League“

 Downloade dir das hier: File-Upload.net - loc.rar (und füg den“loc“ Ordner in "FIFA 13/Game/data" ein und überspeicher alles).


 Ich möchte gern die Datenbank nach meinen Wünschen anpassen, kann ich jetzt einfach loslegen oder hast du noch ein Update geplant für FIFA  13?

 Nein, es wird sicherlich wieder irgendwelche Fehler geben, dafür werd  ich noch Fixes uploaden,ansonsten wars das von meiner Seite. Evtl. hat  die gute Quakie ja Zeit/Lust ihre DB aller 3 Wochen oder so zu  uploaden(ich weiß leider nicht wie oft sie ihre DB aktualisiert, aber  ich mag ihre Anpassung der Spielerstärken zumindest sehr und würde mich  daher freuen,aber ist ihre Entscheidung.


 Ich sehe keine 3. Liga in FIFA ???

 Hast du regeneriert? Hast du wirklich den Moddingway Patch + AddOn gedownloadet und eingefügt (wenn ja wo?)? Ansonsten schreib bitte in den Thread.


 Ich sehe Grafik XY nicht.

 Regenerier bitte noch einmal.


 Bei den Namen stimmt was nicht. Die 3. Liga heißt "K-League" oder es sind komische Bezeichnungen wie "Team_Abbr...".

 Geh in den FIFA 13/Game/Data Ordner, dann löschst du den﻿ loc Ordner, nennst den loc-licensed Ordner in loc um und fügst ganz zum Schluss meine deutsche Loc Datei in den Loc Ordner ein! (meine Loc Datei findest du im gedownloadeten Ordner unter: game/data/loc und dann nur die ger_de.db Datei und nicht die .xml)


 Ich kann meine Karriere nicht mehr starten.

 Da sich die Datenbank geändert hat, kannst Du alte Karrieren nicht mehr weiterspielen. Du musst also eine neue Karriere beginnen.


 Ich habe keine neuen Minifaces im Spiel.

 Der iRegenerator hat vermutlich die neuen Minfaces nicht übernommen. Regneriere noch mal mit dem CM13, dann solltest Du die neue Minifaces im Spiel haben!


 Ich habe jetzt alles versucht, was hier steht. Es klappt immer noch nicht.

 Der letzte Ausweg ist etwas "schmutzig" öffne als Admin den MW  Selector und apply Database 5.0 danach fügst du nochmal ALLE Datein vom AddOn in deinen FIFA 13 Ordner und startest FIFA (wieder daran  denken, zu regenerieren und alle Datein außer die Settings im Dokumente  Ordner zu killen!).






*Credits:*
*-**Quakie *
- Moddingway (Moddingway Patch)
- Fifaplanet Team (Minifaces)
- Darrek1988 (Bundesliga Spielplan 2013/2014, Hilfe beim Karrieremodus)
- Willams991 (Hilfe beim Karrieremodus)
- Nafur (Hilfe beim Karrieremodus)
- Haribofan (Kits)
- TC (Minifaces)
- Wolv (Faces)
- Andi Luthe (Minifaces)
- Kimi-Chris (Minifaces)
- FIFCBFA (Logos)
- Schnix (Minifaces)
- Quakie (Minifaces)
- Andy 
- El_Cid (Tester)
- Meiky (Tester)
- Gamerinho (Spielerwerte)

*Screenshots:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich 3. Liga in FIFA 13!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Schiedsrichterin...Bibiana Steinhaus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dortmunds neuer Spielmache Henrikh Mkhitaryan ist einer der vielen,vielen neuen Spielern. Mit Miniface und Game-Face!​


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (26. August 2013)

klasse Patch!

PS: hier treibst du dich also auch rum


----------

